# Wash boarding with a reel?



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I can understand with a manual reel but a gas powered??


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> I can understand with a manual reel but a gas powered??


I have the same issues with mine. I have a baroness greens mower. My guess is that its unlevel soil. I need to do a major overhaul and level my yard. I am shooting for next year, but we'll see.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is a good reference document: Toro Aftercut Appearance Troubleshooting Guide


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand with a manual reel but a gas powered??
> ...


Alex,

What rate of cut do you have your Baroness on? I have found that using the Low rate of cut gives a better after cut appearance when cutting at higher HOC's. It could also be the condition of your lawn and how thick the "mat" layer is too and how much pressure you are applying to the handle bars while mowing.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > Jericho574 said:
> ...


I have it on low. Its not horrible bur you can see it. I think it a leveling issue, would verticutting get rid of the "mat issue"?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > ajmikola said:
> ...


Yes, verticutting would help with the mat issue but it's getting late in the season to be doing that and having enough time for the bermuda to recover. During the Spring scalp is the best time to do it as it starts you off on the right foot for the year.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Ok, i've looked around for a verticutter to rent but i can't find one. All i can find are power rakes and dethatchers, which, if my memory serves me, is not the same as a verticutter.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The power rakes and dethatchers are very similar and will get the job done but will just create a little more of a mess. You need to actually go look at them and see what kind of blade set up they have.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Slit seeder is what you will want over a dethatcher. It has the fixed blades.


----------

